

Ask HN: How do you learn the elements of design (quickly)? - doctorCoder

Specifically, us 1-man shops need no-nonsense info on color choice, typography, layout. Books, videos, whatever. The goal is creating viable products that don&#x27;t look unprofessional.<p>This is about design aesthetics, not necessarily HTML&#x2F;CSS&#x2F;frameworks.
======
Nadya
I think you mean aesthetics - not anesthetics.

Appeal to the masses. Find whats trending - find whats popular. Copy it.

Take note of the whitespace they use. Uncluttered designs are easier to
navigate and seem to be preferred nowadays.

Are serifs popular? Sans-serifs? Rounder typefaces? Large print? Small print?

What's your target audience? Are you a law firm? Are you a kids website? A
tech website? A social media site?

For color - study color theory. Stick with complimentary, triads, and monotone
palettes until you get a feel for things. Or, like all good artists, cheat.

[https://color.adobe.com/explore/most-
popular/?time=month](https://color.adobe.com/explore/most-popular/?time=month)

------
sjs382
Copy the trends, don't be afraid to buy stock and/or design assets.

